# Alfred's House. Jan 14



## Mrs Badger (Jan 27, 2015)

I visited this house with Badger. We were out for a drive and stumbled across it. I had recently seen a post on here and instantly loved the pictures. To say how excited I was when we found Alfred's house is indescribable. I felt quite welcomed in the house, but Badger was not so comfortable. 
This is my first post, but not my first explore. I hope you enjoy as much as I did.


SAM_0894 by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
This is on the side of the building, underneath a false chimney. Not sure what the initials mean.


WP_20150125_093 by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
Crack on the back wall, not sure how much longer Alfred's House will be safe.


SAM_0903 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
The sitting room. The second room down stairs. 


SAM_0911 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
I don't know why, but I love the wall paper. Although I wouldn't want in my own home


SAM_0931 by mrsbadger74, on Flickr


WP_20150125_059 by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
I didn't like this picture when I first saw it. It was taken on my phone as my camera battery had gone flat.


SAM_0922 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
There were a few books around. Quite a bit of medication and plenty of empty Whiskey bottles. I can see how Alfred spent his lonely days.


SAM_0917 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
Upstairs in the back bedroom. I didn't want to enter as the floor wasn't very sound. When I first saw this picture I was astounded that I'd captured an Orb, now I understand why Badger didn't feel as comfortable as I did. Is this Alfred or his Mother I wonder?


WP_20150125_022 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
The more I looked around the small house the more I think Alfred must have felt very alone


WP_20150125_030 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
Lots of personal but broken belongings


WP_20150125_021 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
Bags packed with no where to go.


WP_20150125_056 (2) by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
A small pantry, to the side of the living room was full of more whiskey bottles a fridge with it rotten contents and a few saucepans


WP_20150125_090 by mrsbadger74, on Flickr
There are signs of electricity, but no sink/toilet.

Thank you Alfred for letting me view your house, maybe we will meet again.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 27, 2015)

Great photos the 1st of many well done


----------



## smiler (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree, some places seem to welcome you and you feel comfortable while others seem to want you the hell out from the first step inside, I have no idea why that is, for me I have only felt this when nosing around what was someone’s home.
I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 27, 2015)

smiler said:


> I agree, some places seem to welcome you and you feel comfortable while others seem to want you the hell out from the first step inside, I have no idea why that is, for me I have only felt this when nosing around what was someone’s home.
> I enjoyed your post, Thanks



I know what you mean Smiler
a place I visited in nowheresville Lincolnshire springs to mind

Nice set Mrs Badger 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 28, 2015)

nice to see this place again, good shots and not much has changed since my visit last year


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice first post Mrs B.


----------



## Megaman (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice post and pictures - it kind of makes me feel grateful for the people that surround me, well captured and narrated!

Cheers


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovely write up !! Its a very depressing thought that one day we might end up alone - suppose we take everything for granted really !! Thanks for the post !!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 29, 2015)

Excellent I thought the place had been demolished!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Fantastic first report! I hope you've 'got the bug'! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice one Mrs B! Love the wallpaper and the orb!


----------



## clinka (Feb 3, 2015)

How often do you guys and gals actually pick up "orbs" on your photos? Sorry to hijack the thread, but curiosity got the better of me. By the way, great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to see Alfred's again. I found this a very emotional explore.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2015)

clinka said:


> How often do you guys and gals actually pick up "orbs" on your photos? Sorry to hijack the thread, but curiosity got the better of me. By the way, great photos.



Pretty much every time you use the on board flash in the dark in a dusty place. Let's not get into orbs here.


----------



## Mrs Badger (Feb 5, 2015)

Originally pasted by Clinka


> How often do you guys and gals actually pick up "orbs" on your photos? Sorry to hijack the thread, but curiosity got the better of me. By the way, great photos.


Originally posted by krela


> Pretty much every time you use the on board flash in the dark in a dusty place. Let's not get into orbs here.


Apologies to everyone for causing a stir about the 'Orb'. I am new to all this & didn't mean to start a debate. Admittedly I did not use a flash while taking the picture of the jacket, I was very surprised when I saw the anomaly myself. This is the first time I have ever taken a picture with a 'dust particle' in it and wanted to share it with you all.
Thanks and stay safe while exploring.x


----------



## krela (Feb 5, 2015)

Mrs Badger said:


> Originally pasted by Clinka
> 
> Originally posted by krela
> 
> ...



Not your fault! Natural light can do it too, all depends on the angles.


----------



## clinka (Feb 5, 2015)

krela said:


> Pretty much every time you use the on board flash in the dark in a dusty place. Let's not get into orbs here.





Sorry Boss!


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 13, 2015)

great pics


----------



## Potter (Feb 18, 2015)

Lovely stuff. I like to see places full of old things. I like those old vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Samy2015 (Feb 28, 2015)

Canny little report there sad to see how you could end up but I enjoyed looking at the pics


----------



## Mrs Badger (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Guys & Girls. Really enjoyed photographing Alfred's place.


----------

